# How long can Betta babies go without food?



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I need to leave my dorm for a few days (3, exactly) and will be back late on Sunday. Will my betta babies be okay?


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Unlike adults, babies should be fed at least 2, preferably 3, times a day.


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

SageMyster said:


> I need to leave my dorm for a few days (3, exactly) and will be back late on Sunday. Will my betta babies be okay?


Depending on their age... 1 month old Baby Betta's in my experience may last those 3 days.. but ones that are younger than 1 month old... then don't be surprised if you come home with alot dead... If your tank have alot of infusoria and other small little creatures... then it should be ok... but still there might be some dead...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it one of those babies from Petco? It may last if you feed it right before you leave.. don't leave vacation feeders otherwise you will end up with a dead baby.
As long as the baby is healthy and has been eating 3-4 times a day (recommended for babies), then it should be fine.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I just took them with me.  Thanks guys!


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

SageMyster said:


> I just took them with me.  Thanks guys!


lol... well that works.. haha


----------

